# Gear storage solutions



## trof2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Im curious to hear how you guys store and organize your gear when you're at home. I can't fit all my stuff into a case any longer, nor do I really want to use overpriced cases when mobility is unnecessary. 
Most likely leaning towards a cabinet or drawer solution.

Please post some photos of your setups.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey all, I'm using some metal closet shelving turned upside down so that there is a lip.

All of my lenses and flashes are in think tank moduler bags so I can configure my belt as needed for that shoot.

I'm looking for a back pack and a roller for travel.

My bodies also have think tank holsters, but they are typically just out and about, two 7D one with 17-40, one with either 50 or 24-105.

we have 6 kids so we shoot pictures daily.

I can't wait to see how others do there's to get some ideas.


----------



## Steven_urwin (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a brilliant question. Right now I just seem to have kit everywhere!. Most of it fits inside my Peli 1510 case, and the rest is split between a large Lowepro shoulder bag, and various shelves and counter tops... I'm loving the metal cabinet upside down, for the lip sake... very clever!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2013)

Pelican Storm cases...not for mobility, but because you never know if a roof will leak, a pipe will burst, etc.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 8, 2013)

The best bang for the buck with regards big storage cases is surplus stores, they often have very large trunks for under $100.

I mostly use a walk in closet, though it does share duty with computers old and new, and printing supplies. I am also a box keeper so the closet works quite well.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm using Lowepro Pro Roller x200 Case: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611107-REG/Lowepro_LP36033_PWW_Pro_Roller_x200_Case.html

It fits all my gear: 5D III + 24-70 II and another 5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II. Plus 40mm, 50L, 85L II, 135L.

I recently purchase Canon 300mm f2.8 IS II. This roller can't hold the new lens. 

I'm thinking this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967310-REG/think_tank_photo_576_30_high_volume_rolling.html

However, many CR members suggested this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847315-REG/Think_Tank_571_Airport_Security_V_2_0.html

I might buy both and give it a try to see what best for me. Below is my Lowepro x200 - very solid.


----------



## alexturton (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm using a chest of drawers from ikea and ikea in-drawer separators. (I.e. The one for separating your pants etc..). Keeps each lens nicely separated Plus have separate space for wires, accessories etc...

Throw in a few silica gel bags for good measure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> I mostly use a walk in closet



Yep, my Storm cases, empty bags, etc., are in my walk-in closet (my wife and I have 'his-and-hers' separate closets). The shoe cubbies are great for storage of small items (flash brackets, battery chargers, lens/sensor cleaning supplies, etc.


----------

